# Blood Pact plus more Khorney things



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

I am working on a Blood Pact army both for myself and commission.
Here is the first of my force,The Traitor champion from Forgeworld.
I painted him to lok like a burn victim with a cateract on his right eye.
I used Tamiya Clear red,Blood Red,and a dot of Black for the blood which I splattered with an old toothbrush.
















This is the base I plan to use









Here is also a Kharn the Betrayer I have been working on








And as part of the commission I am doing
A Sly marbo based on Scorpius from Farscape








Slavemaster


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Pretty good, but I'm not sure about the "purple" coolant area on the Pact Champ's plasma pistol- Seem to draw the eye away from the great work on the rest of the model...


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

great work on the champ, especially the blood effect. the only issue, in my opinion, would be the eye...looks slightly cartoony, if you ask me


----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

What color plasma would you think you be better?
Should I go teal like the background?


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Nice work. The base is impressive and the model is epic , not to mention very nicely painted. Like kharn, one of my favorite models. The slave master looks like he is going to give someone a serious spanking. Fine work. Want to see more. Don't know of scorpious but that is a fine model. The head is an empire flagellant head right?


----------



## TheAbominableDan (Sep 16, 2010)

These are very impressive models. I especially like the Scorpius and the Slavemaster. How did you make the head for the Slavemaster? Is it an existing head or a conversion? Because I'd be interested in trying something like it and I'm not sure how it was done.

Watch this is the part where someone tells me it's from a readily available kit and I look foolish.


----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

Er hate to do this to you
100% catachan command kit
Body the barechested cadian
Head,fannypack catachan medic
Arms from same kit

Here is an Infardi priest protoype

















And a junior officer in progress


----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

Here is the finished Champion 

















































And as part of a Blood pact commission I am doing
A Sly Marbo mock up based off Scorpius from Farscape








And a Lascannon HW team


----------



## beast187 (Sep 6, 2009)

The champ looks gross k:


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Awesome models dude :grin:


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Some fantastic models here. I really like the infardi priest. As to the purple plasma coils, I think it adds a nice contrast to all the gore.


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

I actually like the purple plasma. I really dig the pointy helmets on your lascannon team. Where did you get those badboys? Lovin' your Pact. +rep for the helmets and the eviscerator priest.


----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

My client has a great idea for his mortar teams theme.
Loyalist guardmen and wretches being driven by a slave master.
This is the first mortar team using custom barbed wire I make myself.


----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

Here is the rest of the captured Mortar teams.
One crewed by wretches.
















The other the Slave Master standing over a wincing Captain who crews the mortar.
















And finally a group shot so you get the entire effect of the theme.


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

I really like your custom barbed wire. It actually looks like barbed wire rather than what GW tries to sell us. How did you make it? +rep when I can give it. A nice idea executed really well.


----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

I love Forgeworld's renegade ogryn,they look absolutly brutal.
The problem is not a single one is modeled with a Ripper-gun.
I converted the Bone 'Ed Ogryn to fit in perfectly with Forgeworld's pieces.
























and the base I am going to use


----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

Ok first off let me state I hate Aardvark.
I knew I had so much more to give this mini.
I refinished him taking off the eyes which had a wierd up angle that made it look googley.
When I ripped them out it left little craters which I filled with Micro-Clear clear part adhesive,small window maker to replicate glass googles.
I added a bit from the lascannon scope for the snount which seems to be what the doctor ordered.
I heated plasticard strips over a candle then formed over a markercap to make the shape for the leg plates.
Once I get my khorne brass etch the eagle on the arm gets clipped off and replaced with one.
Now he is a mini I am proud of.
Before








After








and from the other angles


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Your renegade ogryns are fantastic.Very nice conversions. This army has a fantastic look to it.


----------



## Horacus (Oct 5, 2009)

Looking so dam sweet. ¡Blood for the bloodgod!


----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

Here is the World Eater Advisor Stra-Ken proxy for Col Straken
He has the stats of a suped up marine,I figured I might as well model it to match.
He is armed with Plasma Pistol and CC weapon and on the floor and well used shotgun.


----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

Here is the next member of the Command Squad,The Banner Bearer.
I used the bloody palm as a badge for the blank side of the banner.
I used MIG powders for the rust on his body armor using the darker toward the center and lighter orange toward the rear.
I also painted the banner on the floor Death Guard to show chaos even fights among themselves for favor of the gods.


----------



## GhostTwoSix (Oct 1, 2010)

That is just awesome, loving the details and the painting.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

You have some fantastic work going on here man, very impressive. I love the champ and the mortar teams in particular.


----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

Well the next batch for this weeks work is in
Another of the Ripper Renegades,just one left which I need to find my flgs does'nt have the last one.
He is just waiting for the Khorne brass etch just like the others.








I also started on a unit of Chaos sentinels
























And one that is also waiting for renegade brass








And lastly a Dark Mechanicus Enginseer to help fix all this stuff


----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

Well this week started off pretty nice.
The first of my Forgeworld order came in.
So I am up to my eyeball in new renegade stuff.
I picked up the brass etch,to finished off the rippers and even added some to my sentinel squadron.
Speaking of which I saved the best for last.
The Commander who has a 100% customizable sentinel.
I magnized it so I can kit his ride out any way I feel like.
All the weapons and accessories to them and even the cockpit itself.
He can switch from scout to armored with ease.
























































It also has a removable HK missle


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

your stuff is so mad. This should so be in the project logs (atleast i hope it continues in that direction)
+rep from me (cant rep you yet.. but you have it disabled anyway)


----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

Here is an AT-70 MBT I am making for a commission.
I used the Hellhound chassis minus the tanks and a defiler turret.
I will be making one for myself shortly


----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

Here is the next in the line a Stormtroop


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Love the at70 magnificent work on it and everything else. I do my mbt's using chimera hulls as well. Awesome with knobs on.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Reminds me a little bit of the KV-2. Great work, btw.


----------



## PapaSmurf124 (Mar 28, 2010)

All of this is spectacular. I especially love the scenic bases you made for a lot of them. THe Dark Mechanicus Enginseer is so cool +rep


----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

I have finally finished modeling the Renegade Rippergun Ogryns.
Using Khorne Brass etch and similar basing further helps tie them together as a single unit.


----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

Here is the third of my Renegade Ogryn.
This time a Forge World one so you guys could compare him to mine.
He seems to be right a home


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

put it this way .. if you hadnt told me it was a forge world i wouldnt have known you have done a fantastic job converting your own renegade ogryns.. mad mad props to you

(and your painting is top notch too!)


----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

Here are two more Forge World Ogryns the Axe and Pick-axe.
One of the axe progs is actually made from styrene it broke when I dropped it.


----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

Next up for the Blood Pact is the Heavy Weapons Teams
The first two are the Heavy Stubber and Missile Launcher Teams.
I plan on modeling one of each of the other HW teams, so expect to see Autocannon,Heavy Bolter,Lascannon teams soon.


----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

This is a group shot of the sentinel squadron
Shown is the magnetic squadron commander with both las and armor,and flamer and open top.
I can also use any other configuration as well.


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

I am really diggin' this thread! The bases are what make these guys so chaotic and impressive. Well, the chaotic guys themselves look great, but the bases really add so much depth and personality to these models. +rep for sure.


----------

